# Beautiful plants: need ID



## lithevantim (Feb 10, 2010)

Please help me identify the first plant on the left, which looks like it has tiny red flowers on it.Also the bright red plant behind it with thin leaves.

Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=209&category=genus&spec=Rotala

The red plant behind it is:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=91&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


----------

